# Greetings from San Diego, CA



## MountainPat (Apr 26, 2018)

Hello everybody Patty from San Diego here 
I didn't find the "Introduce yourself" forum so I'm doing that here ... hope it is ok.
So cool to find other rafting and _kayaking _women, I'm really excited to be in this group.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Awesome! Welcome Patty! Great to have you aboard and folks will be glad to help out with information. Please remember to try the search function as there may already be a ton of information on the Site for many topics.

-AH


----------

